# Driver swing



## SteveW86 (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm currently suffering with driver issues in terms of consistency. 7/10 times I will have left to right ball flight, I know enough to know this is caused by an open club face in relation to my path but I am struggling with controlling it. 

Looking at the video below, I think i set my wrists a bit early, which looks like it is opening the club face too much. It also looks like my weight is getting a bit too far onto my toes which is causing me to come over the top which is where my left to right shape is coming from (in my view). Generally the ball starts pretty close to straight, so I am thinking it is more the path which is causing the issue?

I appreciate it is only a DTL view, but any comments would be greatly appreciated.

Steve

[video=youtube;TmW7m4D8DLY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmW7m4D8DLY[/video]


----------



## bobmac (Jan 23, 2017)

If you see the pics below you will see your club head appearing on your follow through around elbow height.
Try and get it to appear around your shoulder, that will help to straighten out your path


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## freddielong (Jan 23, 2017)

SteveW86 said:



			Thanks
		
Click to expand...

For me the pace of the back swing is just too fast it's good to have power but keep it for hitting  the ball


----------



## GreggerKBR (Jan 23, 2017)

bobmac said:



			If you see the pics below you will see your club head appearing on your follow through around elbow height.
Try and get it to appear around your shoulder, that will help to straighten out your path

View attachment 21783

Click to expand...


I'm thinking Steve is losing his posture a bit through impact, standing up and hips driving towards the ball?
That results in a number of issues...
The weight it bit too much into toes, so the hands go out from the top, causing out-in path, so he's always going to have spin heading right isn't he?

If he can get a bit of a dip/squat into his first move with feel of hands dropping directly down that should allow him to stay in posture and correct hand path?

Interested to hear more on that though...


----------



## bobmac (Jan 23, 2017)

GreggerKBR said:



			I'm thinking Steve is losing his posture a bit through impact, standing up and hips driving towards the ball?
That results in a number of issues...
Thoughts?
		
Click to expand...

There's a few things going on but the swing path is Steve's main question


----------



## GreggerKBR (Jan 23, 2017)

bobmac said:



			There's a few things going on but the swing path is Steve's main question
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I decided to edit and repost.  Agreed!


----------



## ADB (Jan 23, 2017)

It might be me, but that driver shaft looks at least an inch too long - I reckon you would have better results with a shorter shaft......and following Bob's advice


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks for all of the comments.  

Im very new to using the driver, so I know I'm on a bit of a learning curve. The video I posted in my opinion was the worst one I filmed, I'd rather put the worst one up with the faults so I can get feedback. I have learnt with my swing (with irons), if I get the club to the top of the swing well then the down swing flows quite nicely (see other threads for this if interested). I used to suffer massively with tempo, I am getting there now but still have the odd slip. I think the tempo issues probably cause a lot of the other issues due to throwing me off balance and from then on I am fighting too much.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 23, 2017)

bobmac said:



			There's a few things going on but the swing path is Steve's main question
		
Click to expand...

Id be very interested to hear any other thoughts you have Bob!


----------



## bobmac (Jan 23, 2017)

SteveW86 said:



			Id be very interested to hear any other thoughts you have Bob!
		
Click to expand...


Changing the path of your swing is tough to do so I'd rather not add anything else.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 23, 2017)

Looks like a very repeatable fade swing.


Why not just aim up the left side of the fairway and let er rip.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 23, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			Looks like a very repeatable fade swing.


Why not just aim up the left side of the fairway and let er rip.
		
Click to expand...


In an ideal world, I'd like to straighten it out a bit, I can hit it straight and draw it too, but the bad strike it a big fade/slice and Im trying to remove the cause of that. Im not against a fade, its just the big slice I don't like


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 23, 2017)

You are swinging very much to the left. The more left, the more curvature you will put on the ball. 

Bob's bedcovers drill could help to neutralize your swing path.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 23, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			You are swinging very much to the left. The more left, the more curvature you will put on the ball. 

Bob's bedcovers drill could help to neutralize your swing path.
		
Click to expand...

I know, on my bad swings my weight goes into my toes, I come over the top and I swing towards the left. This is what I am trying to reduce. I used to have the same issues in my irons, but I have almost eradicated it.


----------



## the_coach (Jan 23, 2017)

certainly true that the swing direction(path) into through impact being a tad leftfield is giving the impact conditions to give the contact & shot curvature/direction issues

for sure the tad lowish exit point to the clubshaft as it appears past the body kinda goes hand in hand with the swing direction(path) issues
again true if looking at a bunch of Pro swings (Rory, Justin, Jason, Adam) from dtl and pausing as the driver shaft first appear other side of body on the ways to the finish will see that exiting approx around the lead shoulder so that would be something to work to

maybes able to do that and adapt to control starting direction/curvature etc but what's going down before may make that a tad difficult

definitely right in the self-analysis of the early hand action being involved in being a primary cause of what happens after

tad of a 'reach' at set-up to the very final set-up position then the early lead hand over set is pushing the hands out and the shaft on a 'flatfish' early 'plane' clubhead behind some then to get to the top a bit of a lift up this forces posture out on the toes more (see trail leg moving more out onto toes) and at transition makes the downswing led from the top so out n'over a tad so to maintain balance and get to the ball the swing direction has gotta be coming tad outside swinging leftfield through impact with a bit moe of a hang back and stand-up to be able to maintain balance

would think slight adjustment at set-up so the final set-up position is more like the point in the set-up before the final push/reach out with the arms and hands to get club finally begin the ball then be tad easier to take the club back without any early break keeping the clubhead outside the hands a tad then the hands/wrist set can be more 'up' thumbs to sky some shaft little ways 'steeper' going back to the top with the weight pressure through the center feet into trail heel at the top - from there a ways easier to start transition from the ground up and swing into the ball from a tad inside to target to inside and have that exit shaft point around the lead shoulder

if care to take the time to look through these dtl swings checking address positions weight balance and the position of the shaft when first horizontal to the ground 
then how the 'thumbs' set more to the sky to put shaft 'plane' a tad steeper when lead arm first horizontal to ground 

then how from the top the motion can better start from the ground up to set the shaft/club more in a position to come into the ball from the inside to square to back inside to exit someways around the lead shoulder (in that being just under or inline or just over)
may help some

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJpXefb9XW0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-WqFiWgKVw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ho_YvRHgNg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIA7WFXQ9vE (says Brooks Koepka graphic on first frames but is Justin Rose)


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 23, 2017)

the_coach said:



			certainly true that the swing direction(path) into through impact being a tad leftfield is giving the impact conditions to give the contact & shot curvature/direction issues

for sure the tad lowish exit point to the clubshaft as it appears past the body kinda goes hand in hand with the swing direction(path) issues
again true if looking at a bunch of Pro swings (Rory, Justin, Jason, Adam) from dtl and pausing as the driver shaft first appear other side of body on the ways to the finish will see that exiting approx around the lead shoulder so that would be something to work to

maybes able to do that and adapt to control starting direction/curvature etc but what's going down before may make that a tad difficult

definitely right in the self-analysis of the early hand action being involved in being a primary cause of what happens after

tad of a 'reach' at set-up to the very final set-up position then the early lead hand over set is pushing the hands out and the shaft on a 'flatfish' early 'plane' clubhead behind some then to get to the top a bit of a lift up this forces posture out on the toes more (see trail leg moving more out onto toes) and at transition makes the downswing led from the top so out n'over a tad so to maintain balance and get to the ball the swing direction has gotta be coming tad outside swinging leftfield through impact with a bit moe of a hang back and stand-up to be able to maintain balance

would think slight adjustment at set-up so the final set-up position is more like the point in the set-up before the final push/reach out with the arms and hands to get club finally begin the ball then be tad easier to take the club back without any early break keeping the clubhead outside the hands a tad then the hands/wrist set can be more 'up' thumbs to sky some shaft little ways 'steeper' going back to the top with the weight pressure through the center feet into trail heel at the top - from there a ways easier to start transition from the ground up and swing into the ball from a tad inside to target to inside and have that exit shaft point around the lead shoulder

if care to take the time to look through these dtl swings checking address positions weight balance and the position of the shaft when first horizontal to the ground 
then how the 'thumbs' set more to the sky to put shaft 'plane' a tad steeper when lead arm first horizontal to ground 

then how from the top the motion can better start from the ground up to set the shaft/club more in a position to come into the ball from the inside to square to back inside to exit someways around the lead shoulder (in that being just under or inline or just over)
may help some

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJpXefb9XW0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-WqFiWgKVw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ho_YvRHgNg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIA7WFXQ9vE (says Brooks Koepka graphic on first frames but is Justin Rose)
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, will take some more videos tomorrow and update


----------



## the_coach (Jan 24, 2017)

could take a look over this drill on the vid at around 7'16" in

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QTGfU7HTrs


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 24, 2017)

this one is from today

[video=youtube;eJwARmPWQ7k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJwARmPWQ7k[/video]


----------



## the_coach (Jan 24, 2017)

how did that go strike and shot result wise


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 25, 2017)

the_coach said:



			how did that go strike and shot result wise
		
Click to expand...


It was still a fade, but maybe 5-10 yards after starting straight.

I had a playing lesson today, which was a great experience. We spent a bit of time working on the driver, really trying to get me to get the club set much better and then committing to turning through the ball. I'll try and put a little video up, but need to change the format. Was really happy to hit a 271 yard drive up the 18th at Stoneham.

Changes made to set up really seemed to make a big difference, my feet were too far apart which was making ti hard for me to rotate properly, plus standing a touch closer to the ball and allowing my arms to hang a bit more.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 25, 2017)

[video]http://www.hudl.com/technique/video/view/0QB46BSL?e=7751966[/video]


----------



## the_coach (Jan 25, 2017)

SteveW86 said:



			It was still a fade, but maybe 5-10 yards after starting straight.

I had a playing lesson today, which was a great experience. We spent a bit of time working on the driver, really trying to get me to get the club set much better and then committing to turning through the ball. I'll try and put a little video up, but need to change the format. Was really happy to hit a 271 yard drive up the 18th at Stoneham.

Changes made to set up really seemed to make a big difference, my feet were too far apart _which was making ti hard for me to rotate properly_, plus standing a touch closer to the ball and allowing my arms to hang a bit more.
		
Click to expand...

good to hear some better progress going down ... cool

yep that's what was speaking to in the early post around how the tad of a reach out away from body with hands and arms was having a detrimental affect on the 'set' so it was a tad too flat 
so a deal better looking to have the feeling of the arms less out and away from body so they could move off the ball straighter back easier then to have a tad 'steeper' handset upwards ('thumbs pointing more up to sky') to get into better position at the top which would help with the sync of transition so then less of a tendency for 'out n'over' starting down and swing ing too far leftfield through impact
as this all was helping to trigger a 'hang back & stall' some of the body motion into through impact so hindering a good continued rotation through the ball

for sure a tad wide stance would make rotation hips/body a ways more difficult - hard to see stance width to any degree with just a dtl viewpoint on video

that's why it's real important going forwards to even more improvements that when recording practice sessions (not meaning just for posting but to have something to look back on to monitor your own progress to see if you really are being able to work in the changes the Pro has indicated would help) its video of 2 viewpoints so from both the dtl and also the caddy view (face-on)

as a ways impossible to get good visual info on stuff like stance width/secondary spine tilt posture/ball position/shaft angle/where the hands n'handle are in relation to body/grip alignments from the dtl view only

also real good to get both these video viewpoints on file when swinging a good deal better after some changes 

then there's always a record to look over should things start to go 'south' in the game again at some point later on - as you got a good template reference to go back to look over

keep going & good luck with it


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks for the tips, they are always appreciated.


----------



## djjinx1 (Jan 25, 2017)

freddielong said:



			For me the pace of the back swing is just too fast it's good to have power but keep it for hitting  the ball
		
Click to expand...


Good advice! My pro keeps telling me the same!


----------

